# My 5.5 gallon cherry shrimp tank



## AndyN (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks good! I'm expecting some cherries pretty soon.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

The val, sand look is one of my favs, looks like seagrass.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

It looks fantastic right now! However might I suggest plants that stay small. You have some plants in there that will get very large (such as the elodia). You can trim it back constantly but that will kill it eventualy. Each time you have to cut things back (which will be frequently) it will stress the shrimp. Stick to very slow growing plants who stay small. You will have better results. I speak from personal experance.


----------



## captured!byrobots (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
Yeah, like I said, the anacharis will be taken out.
I don't think it's possible to kill Anacharis from trimming,
unless you trimmed it into mush, then I still believe it would come back....
It's a devil weed, but useful when starting a tank.

I like the vals, even though they grow long, trimming is at the surface.

My shrimp don't care if I do trimming.
I use some very long tweezers for this tank, so
it's not disrupting at all.
These cherries are very chill, unless you're trying to net them.

I've got some HC ready to go, but I'm going to wait til the tank 
gets balanced, so I don't just have an algae mess.

The Java ferns I have actually stay pretty small.
I don't know what species of Java Fern they are,
but I've had them in other tanks, and the
leaves stay at around 2-3 inches, and narrow.

I'm going to make a moss wall for the back of this tank,
but I'm waiting until I find that wide mesh plastic screen that 
aquamoss.net recommends for said wall.
I need to hit up some plant nurseries. 
LOVE JBOT


----------



## Sarahpea (Apr 1, 2006)

Could you tell us whatall of your grassy-ish (both big and small) plants are?


----------

